# griffonnier



## Nichi953

Buongiorno a tutti.
Vorrei sapere la traduzione del termine "griffonnier".
L'ho trovato in un testo in accoppiata con "griffoneur" che si può tradurre con scribacchino o imbrattacarte.
Ma non riesco a tradurre "griffonnier"...
Grazie per l'aiuto.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Salve

puoi postare l'intera frase e dirci di cosa parla il testo?


Cosa significa "*aggiungere il contesto*"?


----------



## Nichi953

Ecco la frase:
Et si un chat se mêlait d'écrire, aspirait à être, non un griffoneur ou un griffonnier, mais un véritable écrivain?

Il testo è un saggio sul romanzo Il gatto Murr di Hoffmann.


----------



## LesCopainsd'abord

Buon giorno,

Non so come tradurlo, ma ho trovato questa definizione per "griffonnier" qui: 
Dictionnaires d'autrefois: Public Version

E quella per "griffonneur" qui :
http://www.cnrtl.fr/definition/griffonneur

Spero che ti aiutera a trovare un termine appropriato.
Saluti.


----------



## lorenzos

Scrittorucolo, scrittoruccio.
(scrittore della domenica/da quattro soldi, Balzac in sedicesimo)


----------



## Nichi953

Grazie per le indicaioni LesCopainsd'abord. Molto utili. Non conoscevo il sito.

per lorenzos: non capisco l'espressione Balzac in sedicesimo.
Secondo te potrei tradurre griffonier con scrittorucolo?


----------



## lorenzos

Direi proprio di sì: "non uno scribacchino o uno scrittorucolo".
Sul sedicesimo vedi questa discussione.


----------



## Nichi953

Grazie per le cortesi risposte!


----------



## LesCopainsd'abord

Nichi953 said:


> Grazie per le indicaioni LesCopainsd'abord. Molto utili. Non conoscevo il sito.
> 
> Piacere !


----------



## LesCopainsd'abord

lorenzos said:


> Direi proprio di sì: "non uno scribacchino o uno scrittorucolo".
> Sul sedicesimo vedi questa discussione.




Magnifico ! lorenzos, inesauseribile fonte di sapienza !


----------



## lorenzos

Prego, @Nichi953 
Grazie @LesCopainsd'abord sempre troppo gentile, troppo!


----------

